# Couple of burns



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Just adding more burns


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Man, those are amazing!


----------



## chuck key (Feb 3, 2012)

Gary, these are fantastic.
I especially like the elephants, the detail makes them look real.


----------



## iand (Jan 3, 2012)

Beautiful work - it is something I would sure like to try again sometime - I bought a wood burner, but the stuff I try looks like a little kid did it.


----------



## A World of Wood (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow!!! Awesome job!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## douce1949 (Oct 7, 2011)

Good work!


----------



## k9ceno (May 14, 2012)

Awesome job! Looks great.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Very nice! Had a woodburning kit when I was a kid. That was so long ago it was coal-fired.


----------



## lathman (Nov 19, 2009)

looks nice


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Great work Gary. My fav is probably the Indian Chief. What did you use for colors on the others? Paint or pencils? I saw some work over the summer that had been 'painted' with oil pencils. That's all he uses. Claims it blends better. Gonna give it a try.

Where did you get the lighthouse patterns?


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Marvelous pieces. You did it very well.


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Colors and lighthouses*



Iceman567 said:


> Great work Gary. My fav is probably the Indian Chief. What did you use for colors on the others? Paint or pencils? I saw some work over the summer that had been 'painted' with oil pencils. That's all he uses. Claims it blends better. Gonna give it a try.
> 
> Where did you get the lighthouse patterns?


 
I use oil pencils and sometimes watercolor pencils. The lighthouses were from photos by photographers with written permission from them. The Indian is from an American Indian Collection with permission. http://memory.loc.gov/ammem/award98/ienhtml/about.html 

Restrictions on Images from Edward S. Curtis's The North American Indian: Photographic Images

The following statement is made by Northwestern University Library, the owner of the original materials reproduced here. 

The North American Indian was published and copyrighted between 1907-1930. Northwestern University Library is not aware of any current U.S. copyright or other restrictions on the use of the publication. Northwestern University Library claims copyright in the images produced for this digital collection. Each author holds copyright of his essay. 

The contents of this digital collection are provided for use in research, teaching, and private study. For these purposes, you may reproduce (print, make photocopies, or download) materials without prior permission, on the condition that you provide proper attribution of the source in all copies (see below). For any other image use, see Sources for Reproductions.

Example Credit Line:
Northwestern University Library, Edward S. Curtis's 'The North American Indian': the Photographic Images, 2001. 
http://memory.loc.gov/ammem/award98/ienhtml/curthome.html 



Gary


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Those are just pretty awesome and skillfully made!


----------



## Scoobyj (Jan 3, 2013)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*wow!!!!!!*


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

A lot of wood burning done in there to create those amazing pieces. Like every detail of them. Looks very realistic and fine. Great job!

_____________________________
BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------



## Galaktia (Jan 18, 2013)

These are amazing! I wish I had a tenth of your talent!


----------



## oercili (Apr 3, 2013)

many wonderful wood-burning exercises, I admire.


----------



## Camero68 (Jun 27, 2012)

They are remarkable and astonishing works of art and made by wood burning, a lot of beautiful details on different themes and portraits. Excellent job indeed!


----------

